
Color e-ink displays are arriving soon in eBook and e-note devices - fanf2
https://goodereader.com/blog/electronic-readers/color-e-ink-will-be-available-in-e-notes-by-2021
======
peshooo
By soon, the article means 2021. Also does anybody really care?

I care about price and refresh rates. Currently I read books on a kindle. I
also would like to have a cheap-ish display which I can setup on the wall to
show relevant for me info like calendar, TODOs. etc.

And that's it. I don't need another tablet.

